# What sex are these birds?



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

could someone confirm that this is a male and female pair?

thanks


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

The whiteface is definately a male( the grey one with the white face) but I cant tell with the lutino. Can you tell if he/she has tail bars or not?


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

The whiteface is a male. 

The Lutino its not easy to tell. Some people have suggested that there are certain markings on the Lutino that you can tell with but I don't remember what they are.


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> The whiteface is definately a male( the grey one with the white face) but I cant tell with the lutino. Can you tell if he/she has tail bars or not?


tail bars???

i did see them mating about january time white face ontop lol so im assuming the lutino is a hen!!

would i be right or do 2 males mate


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

Most likely two males would not mate like that and when birds mate the male is on top. And as we said the Whiteface is definatly a male.

So its pretty safe to assume that the Lutino is a female. 

We may not be able to determine the gender of the bird, but the birds can.

Edit: The tail bars thing I was looking that up apparently they said that Lutino Hens have them. I don't think I've ever seen them on Louise and she's a hen, but let me check her tail closely before I say for certain since I've never looked either.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

heres a pic of my cinnamon lutino hens tail, you can kind of see the bars....they're quite faint on lutinos though.


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> heres a pic of my cinnamon lutino hens tail, you can kind of see the bars....they're quite faint on lutinos though.
> 
> View attachment 8771



I see, I'll have to look really closely.


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks guys 

sarah are the bars are the 2 vertical lines??


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no theyre horizntal bars, not vertical

and yes, it is possible for 2 males to mate

does the lutino whistle or bob its head or bang its beak?


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> no theyre horizntal bars, not vertical
> 
> and yes, it is possible for 2 males to mate
> 
> does the lutino whistle or bob its head or bang its beak?


thanks are they the pink horizontal bars?

not really sure they were with 6 others cockatiels but i put them in a seperate flight as i want them to breed.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What you see as pink in Sarah's picture is actually a brownish color coming out from the cinnamon in her hen but yes that's what you would look for on your girl but her tail will be more yellow and white. You may have to shine a light on the tail to be able to see the bars. 

And males will mate, just as hens will mate, if there is no one else around and they are hormonal.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Yepp mines bars are a lot more noticable in person though but the camera flash washed most of the bars out.


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks guys you all have been really helpful.

will go and check now and i will let you know how i get on


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

really struggled to see any bars will try again later


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

right i have taken some pics, i can see some yellow marks on the tail is this the female bars??


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

bird is female  those are bars


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

yay 

well happy now 

ive paired them up in their own flight so hopefully will get some babys soon


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hopefully 

do you know if your male is split lutino?


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> hopefully
> 
> do you know if your male is split lutino?


not sure what you mean??


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well if you breed him, if any babies come out lutino, they can be boy or girl... but if hes not split lutino, you will get mostly grey babies.

you wont be able to tell unless you get a lutino baby from him. just wondering if you had bred him before and got any lutino babies...


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

right this breeding lark is so complex lol thanks for you help tho.

ive got 5 other tiels that i want to pair up so do i just look for the bars on all off them? 2 of them are pure white


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

go by behaviour for the white ones... if they dont whistle and theyre quiet, likely theyre female.

but the others... can you get photos of all of them?


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

ive not heard them whistle will take some pics of them tomorrow and will post them on here.

thanks for your help. thanks everyone for that matter


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

Have you throughly researched breeding cockatiels? 

On a side note I did check Louise and manged to find the tail bars. She was rather unhappy about me inspecting her tail this morning before work so I gave her a curtesy scratch before I left.


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

Valpo said:


> Have you throughly researched breeding cockatiels?
> 
> nope!! thats why im on here.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its the best choice as this forum offers great advice


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

right this is pair 2. any ideas on gender?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

1st on male and dunno about 2nd


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks Perry, ive breeded budgies, IRN, senegals and conures but we are all allways learning


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

can call me Lindsey


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

3rd pair or cockatiels


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

hi Lindsey and thanks for the info


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

got this one from a old lady at the weekend his cage was so dirty and hes been plucking  ive started give him calcivet added a mineral block and cuttlefish to his cage and i spray him every morning with luke warm water he seems to be happier


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

The grey is a male, I don't think you can tell with the all White tiel.


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

stevenotts33 said:


> nope!! thats why im on here.


Might I suggest getting a book on it or something?

Have you owned cockatiels before? 

If you want to breed tiels thats fine, but you are displaying a lack of basic knowledge on Cockatiels, which is fine for a new cockatiel owner, but its kinda scary for someone who's going to start breeding them. And that just has me a little worried for your birds.

I mean the reason I say that is it sounds like you just got 6 tiels and have decided you are going to start breeding them. And I don't want to tell you to never do that but. . . walk before you run. Anyone who's had tiels for any length of time almost always knows that you can visually sex a grey adult cockatiel or a whiteface cockatiel by looking at the coloration of their face. And you don't know that. . . And again I'm not trying to make fun of you or knock you down for that, everyone has to learn. And if you where just a person who was new to cockatiels and just got your first cockatiel(s) I wouldn't think much of it and explain to you that a grey male has a mostly yellow face (except the orange cheek/ear patches) and a grey female's face is mostly grey with spots of yellow (except for the cheek/ear patches)

But you are comming in here saying "I'm gonna breed these tiels" is kind of scary.

Could I recommend maybe waiting like a year of just having and getting to know the tiels plus a little bit of research and reading on the side before you start breeding them?

Because I've never bred tiels but from everything I know breeding tiels responsibily is a big step up from just having tiels. 

Not trying to be disrespectful or anything but there is a lot about this that I find kinda scary. Kind of like getting on a plane where the pilot asks you "Ok where is the Altimeter on this thing?" or saying asking you "what the flaps do."

I don't know everything there is to know about tiels and I'm not claiming to. . . But I'm not the one who's breeding tiels either.


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

Valpo said:


> The grey is a male, I don't think you can tell with the all White tiel.


is that all 3 greys?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I honestly think you will get the best information on this forum and we will help you


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

Valpo said:


> stevenotts33 said:
> 
> 
> > Might I suggest getting a book on it or something?
> ...


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks Lindsey. positive advise is what i need


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

which is why the best advice is on here rather then books


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

yes thats what i thought. ive been breeding budgies and i joined a budgie forum and everyone on there really helpfull. if i get any problems with the health of any of my bird i will take the to my avain vet


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

in all honesty, if you've bred larger parrots, you should be fine and this will be a breeze for the most part with our help 

all the greys you have posted are males.

i want to say the whitefaced lutinos (white ones) are females because you have said they dont whistle.

the new bird, poor guy  his legs are pretty plucked, but i think on the safe side you should have him checked for giardia as thats contagious and often a bird with giardia plucks. 

your flock is very pretty! we will help you with all you need, theres no book out there that can give you the information as we can here. books tend to stay with one set of information, not giving any room for variation. this forum has many members who have encountered many different situations and can offer first hand advice


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im sure we will be as helpful


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> in all honesty, if you've bred larger parrots, you should be fine and this will be a breeze for the most part with our help
> 
> all the greys you have posted are males.
> 
> ...


will get him booked in tomorrow evening hes in a separate cage but will get him check tomorrrow


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not saying we shouldn't help you and all and I'm sure we'll be here to help you when you start breeding. And I'm not saying that books have all the answers either.

I would just feel a bit more comfortable if you've had tiels for a little while and know a little bit yourself before you start breeding them, thats all.

Maybe others here are more comfortable with a new cockatiel owner breeding them right away. And thats fine I respect their disagreement on that. I just don't feel comfortable as a cockatiel lover telling you that you should breed these guys without at first spending some time getting to know cockatiels as pets. And I mean this in the most respectful manner, not trying to start a big fight.

And I'm not accusing you of any bad motives or anything either. I just am bothered by someone comming in and asking a basic question and then saying they want to start breeding them.



> in all honesty, if you've bred larger parrots, you should be fine and this will be a breeze for the most part with our help


Where did you get that he has bred larger parrots?


----------



## helenut (Feb 8, 2011)

Where did you get that he has bred larger parrots?

post #29



stevenotts33 said:


> thanks Perry, ive breeded budgies, IRN, senegals and conures but we are all allways learning


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

stevenotts33 said:


> thanks Perry, ive breeded budgies, IRN, senegals and conures but we are all allways learning


right here. says hes bred senegal parrots, indian ringnecks, conures, and budgies


----------



## stevenotts33 (Apr 4, 2011)

look ive only come on here for some advise on cockatiel gender.

dont want to argue with people about my experance.

sorry not here to cause a fight


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

stevenotts33 said:


> right this is pair 2. any ideas on gender?


-----------------------------------

The grey is an adult pearl (molted out his pearls) male and the other is a WF Lutino.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

stevenotts33 said:


> right i have taken some pics, i can see some yellow marks on the tail is this the female bars??


------------------------------------------------

The yellow on the lighter colored feathers is the barring seen on adult lutinos tail. The solid yellow feathers are pied feathers which means that the lutinos mutation is a: lutino pied.


----------

